# Sunless Tanning



## musclepump (Apr 15, 2005)

Has anyone ever used Neutrogena sunless tan for a competition? I bought this: http://www.neutrogena.com/ProductsDetails_136.asp  from Costco because it's a good company (my wife uses their products all the time, raves) and it was a good price. I was thinking of using:

http://www.neutrogena.com/ProductsDetails_216.asp

 For a week or so before the contest, and the last two days applying the "Deep Foam." Does anyone know of any problems mixing sunless tanning stuff? Putting one over another?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever used Neutrogena sunless tan for a competition? I bought this: http://www.neutrogena.com/ProductsDetails_136.asp  from Costco because it's a good company (my wife uses their products all the time, raves) and it was a good price. I was thinking of using:
> 
> http://www.neutrogena.com/ProductsDetails_216.asp
> 
> For a week or so before the contest, and the last two days applying the "Deep Foam." Does anyone know of any problems mixing sunless tanning stuff? Putting one over another?




the problem with that stuff is there is no telling what they look like under the lights unless you know some one that used it.

I use protan competition color (I order it from BBing.com).  One big bottle will be good.  I put on 2 coats on thurs, 3 coats on friday and one sat. morning before the show.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 15, 2005)

What if it's real dark on me? Is the worry the potential for it lightening up or... what?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> What if it's real dark on me? Is the worry the potential for it lightening up or... what?




the worry is that IT WONT BE DARK ENOUGH!!  lol.  You want to be pretty much black.  I mean, I am like the whitest guy ever and I have to cake it on me.  If you are to white you will get blurred out on stage.  I shaved my head down the day before the contest last year and it was so white we had to slather protan in my scalp just so that it didn't look bright on stage.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 15, 2005)

hahaha....


----------



## everupwrd (Mar 25, 2006)

*Any tips for that application?*

I am looking to compete in my first ameteur competition in about 6 months. I have tried Mystic and I look very much like a carrot when finished. I am the PALEST girl on the planet (seriously, I was lost once in a snow drift, and they were only able to find because of my red hair and the snow around me looked dark next to me....) With Pro Tan or Jan tana, etc. How do you prevent streaking? Do you need to stand still for X amount of minutes and not touch anything? I would appreciate your help. Most post just say to "use it" or "make sure you tan before competition, children!" Which is kind of vague. I have tried other "sunless" tanners before and well, I looked liked I was standing still when someone decided to paint siding. I can't help but get it all streaky, inconsistent, and of couse, ruin any article of cloth within a 6 mile radius. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2006)

everupwrd said:
			
		

> I am looking to compete in my first ameteur competition in about 6 months. I have tried Mystic and I look very much like a carrot when finished. I am the PALEST girl on the planet (seriously, I was lost once in a snow drift, and they were only able to find because of my red hair and the snow around me looked dark next to me....) With Pro Tan or Jan tana, etc. How do you prevent streaking? Do you need to stand still for X amount of minutes and not touch anything? I would appreciate your help. Most post just say to "use it" or "make sure you tan before competition, children!" Which is kind of vague. I have tried other "sunless" tanners before and well, I looked liked I was standing still when someone decided to paint siding. I can't help but get it all streaky, inconsistent, and of couse, ruin any article of cloth within a 6 mile radius. Thanks for your help.



My wife is a very pale blond also, 1-2 coats of Pro Tan and a coat of Dream tan worked great on her.


----------



## everupwrd (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks! I will give it a shot. Luckily, my husband is a saint (Saint Jason- patron saint of vertical eating and all things geeky- it is one of the reasons that I love him!) and will help out with this. The Dream tan you refer to...Is it also made by the same company? Again, thank you for your help! 

Warm Regards and happy lifting!
Kris


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 30, 2006)

Dream tan and pro tan are a little different. They're not made by the same company, and dream tan goes on after the pro tan on the day of the show. Neutrogena isn't dark enough. It'll give you a nice, "I just came back from Florida" tan, but not a "competition dark" tan


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2006)

everupwrd said:
			
		

> The Dream tan you refer to...Is it also made by the same company?



no, they are very different products by different companies.

typically you will do 1-2 coats of Pro Tan the day/night before your show, then the morning of, preferably right before you go on stage, you apply a coat of Dream Tan.

Pro Tan is applied by spraying and spreading with a sponge brush, and it will dry, you can then rinse off and have a nice base tan the next day, depending on how pale you are 1-2 coats.

Dream Tan is a cream and it is applied by hand (gloves are necessary), and it never dries, it will come off on your suit, clothes, etc. so you want to put it on while you're in your posing suit and then after you are finished you wipe most of it off with a towel.

Both products should be applied by someone else, preferably someone that knows how. Dream Tan especially, it requires a patting application, you cannot just rub it it on.


----------



## G20 (Mar 30, 2006)

everupwrd said:
			
		

> I am looking to compete in my first ameteur competition in about 6 months. I have tried Mystic and I look very much like a carrot when finished. I am the PALEST girl on the planet (seriously, I was lost once in a snow drift, and they were only able to find because of my red hair and the snow around me looked dark next to me....) With Pro Tan or Jan tana, etc. How do you prevent streaking? Do you need to stand still for X amount of minutes and not touch anything? I would appreciate your help. Most post just say to "use it" or "make sure you tan before competition, children!" Which is kind of vague. I have tried other "sunless" tanners before and well, I looked liked I was standing still when someone decided to paint siding. I can't help but get it all streaky, inconsistent, and of couse, ruin any article of cloth within a 6 mile radius. Thanks for your help.



exfoliate your skin alot of people forget to do this then apply a coat of moisturizer to your body especially elbows and knees before u apply the tan doing it this way gives your skin a smooth natural surface for the tan to spread evenly on preventing streaks i would also recommend applying the tan from feet upwards you prob already know that lol

hope this helps


----------



## musclepump (Mar 30, 2006)

I used five coats of Pro-Tan and unfortunately, I followed the directions that said to shower off the excess the next morning. That took away all the streaks, but it took away a lot of my color. Luckily, I threw on the Dream Tan which worked (somewhat, at least; pics in gallery).


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Apr 1, 2006)

anyone ever hear of canathaxin, supposed to be tanning pills. not sure how good that would be for you.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 2, 2006)

Eww....never heard of it...can't be healthy...


----------



## G20 (Apr 3, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> anyone ever hear of canathaxin, supposed to be tanning pills. not sure how good that would be for you.




Are u sure its that substance because the canathaxin which i know of is a colouring agent that is fed to canarys to change there colour from the colours that they where genetically bred with.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Apr 3, 2006)

positive, check out the site http://www.tanningpills.com/


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I used five coats of Pro-Tan and unfortunately, I followed the directions that said to shower off the excess the next morning. That took away all the streaks, but it took away a lot of my color. Luckily, I threw on the Dream Tan which worked (somewhat, at least; pics in gallery).



5 coats? you are just supposed to do a quick rinse and then pat dry, sounds like you soaped yourself up!


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 4, 2006)

It says on the pro-tan bottle to use at least 5


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> It says on the pro-tan bottle to use at least 5



maybe if you are pale skinned, have no base tan and that is all you plan on using...

my wife is very pale skinned (a true blond) and the most we ever used on her was 2 coats Pro Tan (day before) & 1 coat Dream Tan (before going on stage), and her color was excellent, in fact she was one of the darkest on stage.

this pic is actually 1 coat of Dream Tan only:


----------



## musclepump (Apr 4, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> 5 coats? you are just supposed to do a quick rinse and then pat dry, sounds like you soaped yourself up!



Nope, it was a quick rinse. I was pretty pale, didn't fake and bake first; but I think my problem is I didn't exfoliate


----------

